# I'm socially "retarded"



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I've come to notice that I do not interact properly with other people. My timing is off. I don't respond correctly and somtimes not at all. Most of the time I stare at someone for a little too long and then have to remind myself to answer them back or to give the appropriate emotional response.

One example is that today was my landlord's daughter's 1st birthday. She invited us down for ice cream and my response was...Thank you. No "happy birthday little kid". Just thank you. Then I realized some time later that I should have given more, responded in a different way.

Does anyone else deal with this issue?


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yup. The weird sensations of DP and its accompanying anxiety are very distracting which makes it hard to interact on the same level as someone who is happy and energetic. Also having to worry about anxiety and depression all the time kind of makes me feel more disconnected than I normally would with just DP. I feel like I just can't relate to people anymore because my experience of life has become some different from their's.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I've come to notice that I do not interact properly with other people. My timing is off. I don't respond correctly and somtimes not at all. Most of the time I stare at someone for a little too long and then have to remind myself to answer them back or to give the appropriate emotional response.
> 
> One example is that today was my landlord's daughter's 1st birthday. She invited us down for ice cream and my response was...Thank you. No "happy birthday little kid". Just thank you. Then I realized some time later that I should have given more, responded in a different way.
> 
> Does anyone else deal with this issue?


Everyday! My therapist is teaching me to stop over analyzing myself and embrace who I am. The shadow side of me. Something we all here need to learn too. I think your response was fine. You are kind of beating yourself up over nothing. I do it a lot too but just be conscious you are being hard on yourself over miniscule details. I get very uncomfortable when one of my kid parts comes out and I'm around a bunch of adults. They do think I'm nuts until I have to tell them I have DID. I will try to get it on film sometime for youtube. This is going to take a lot of courage though.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh yes. I am always saying naught or too little unless I am on auto pilot. Sometimes I am glad to be on auto pilot.

Like MassagePatriot said over analyzing and being hard on yourself is a BIG part of it. Apart from my husband nobody else but me even notices.

Mind you, he 's informed me what an emotionless ice block I am plenty recently.


----------



## Anakronak (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't even talk to cashiers at the checkout line without mumbling and averting my eyes. And I try to figure out what I'm going to say to them before I even get to the store.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I've come to notice that I do not interact properly with other people. My timing is off. I don't respond correctly and somtimes not at all. Most of the time I stare at someone for a little too long and then have to remind myself to answer them back or to give the appropriate emotional response.
> 
> One example is that today was my landlord's daughter's 1st birthday. She invited us down for ice cream and my response was...Thank you. No "happy birthday little kid". Just thank you. Then I realized some time later that I should have given more, responded in a different way.
> 
> Does anyone else deal with this issue?


Yes,completely.Although,i don't think we are socially retarded.This is just a lack of concentration caused by the depression and the anxiety part of the DP.
I believe that sometimes with this DP thing,we get depressed and anxious without even noticing.


----------

